# Utah Houndsmen Assn BANQUET



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

Its that time of year the Utah Houndsmen Association BANQUET.

MARCH 17TH NEPHI, UTAH

http://WWW.UTAHHOUNDSMAN.ORG

Open the news link all info is there.
***Early bird discount ends march 1st*****

Show up and support your sport.


----------

